# Favourite Disney Movies?



## Taks (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine are "The Lion King," "The Little Mermaid," and "The Nightmare Before Christmas."


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

The Phantom Menace


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Robin Hood


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

Mulan, Atlantis, Treasure Planet


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mulan
Frozen
The Lion King
Beauty and the Beast
I just love every Disney film okay


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mary Poppins 
The Sword in the Stone
Lion King
Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Lilo and Stitch
Monsters Inc.
The Incredibles
Beauty and the Beast
The Lion King
Hocus Pocus
Hercules


----------



## Peculiarities (Jun 18, 2014)

Robin Hood!!

Mighty Joe Young
National Treasure
Newsies
Hercules
Toy Story 2
Dinosaur
Lilo & Stitch
The Aristocats
The Great Mouse Detective
Aladdin
A Goofy Movie
Pocahontas
The Lion King
Flubber
Mulan
Tarzan
The Incredibles
The Chronicles of Narnia
The Little Mermaid
Dumbo

I hated Pinocchio and Peter Pan as a kid. I was delighted when they made Peter Pan evil in Once Upon a Time.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Beauty and the Beast 









Tarzan


----------



## savannah roo (Aug 5, 2014)

Alice in wonderland 
Dumbo
Fantasia and Fantasia 2000


----------



## F.J.Asfur (Jul 31, 2014)

Peter Pan, The Lion King and Bambi


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Sleeping Beauty, Fantasia, The Great Mouse Detective, Robin Hood

the first two are so inspiring to me, like how detailed the backgrounds are in sleeping beauty, and I love classical music and the beautiful fairies and things in that as well as fantasia, and I've always been a Sherlock Holmes fan, and also always been a Robin Hood fan (I used to have that entire movie memorized and would try to do all the different voices).


----------



## Imaginary Friend (Sep 17, 2013)

Toy Story Trilogy, Monsters University, and Wreck-It-Ralph are just my favorites.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Sleeping Beauty
The Sword and the Stone
The Black Cauldron
The Great Mouse Detective
The Rescuers
The Rescuers Down Under
The Aristocats
The Jungle Book
The Little Mermaid
Aladdin Trilogy
The Lion King 1, 2
Hercules
Mulan
Tarzan
Brother Bear
Treasure Planet


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Frozen
Mulan
The lion king
Atlantis


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Not sure if I did this already but:
Frozen
Mulan
Beauty and the Beast
Lion King
But really I love them all with burning passion.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Spirited Away


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Lilo&Stitch
Toy Story Trilogy 
Wall-e
The Rescuers Down Under
Wreck-It-Ralph
Pirates of Caribbean 2 

I'm not into Disney but those I really like.


----------



## Jadeisamoose (Jan 5, 2014)

Hercules
Wreck It Ralph
Alice in Wonderland and maybe even Peter Pan.
I guess from my choices I'm actually not into the traditional princess type films.


----------



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sleeping Beauty.


----------

